# Κεφαλαίο ή μικρό;



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2008)

Η Έρημος Σαχάρα ή η έρημος Σαχάρα;
Η Λίμνη Βαϊκάλη ή η λίμνη Βαϊκάλη;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 27, 2008)

Με μικρή βεβαιότητα, η λογική μου λέει ότι έρημος και λίμνη δεν είναι κύρια ονόματα, άρα μικρό. Εκτός κι αν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που αγνοώ.


----------



## Elena (Aug 27, 2008)

Πώς σου 'ρθε το κεφαλαίο; :) (Υπότιτλος; ;))

Άπειρες αναφορές σε γραμματικές, ιστοτόπους κ.λπ.


Για παράδειγμα (έως κι ο Κρασανάκης...):

5. τα σύνθετα τοπωνύμια: Νέα Σμύρνη, Γη του Πυρός, Αγία Παρασκευή, Μαγνησία επί Σιπύλω, Αλεξάνδρεια η παρά την Ισσόν. Όταν η δεύτερη λέξη είναι γεωγραφικός όρος, γράφεται και αυτή με αρχικό κεφαλαίο: Μεσόγειος Θάλασσα, Αιγός Ποταμοί, Λευκά Όρη. *Εάν ο γεωγραφικός όρος προηγείται έναρθρος και η επόμενη λέξη είναι αυθυπόστατο τοπωνύμιο, γράφεται με μικρό: ο ποταμός Αμαζόνιος, η λίμνη της Γενεύης. Αλλά: το Ακρωτήριο της Καλής Ελπίδας, τα Λουτρά της Ωραίας Ελένης, ο Κόλπος των Χοίρων.*

http://www.phys.uoa.gr/~nektar/history/language/lingual_remarks.htm


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 27, 2008)

Elena said:


> Αλλά: το Ακρωτήριο της Καλής Ελπίδας, τα Λουτρά της Ωραίας Ελένης, ο Κόλπος των Χοίρων.



Ενδιαφέρον. Ξέρει άραγε κανείς τη λογική πίσω από τις εξαιρέσεις;


----------



## NatCat (Aug 27, 2008)

Μάλλον επειδή η επόμενη λέξη δεν είναι αυθυπόστατο τοπωνύμιο.

Λέμε "ο Αμαζόνιος" και όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αναφερόμαστε στον ποταμό. 

Αν πούμε "η Καλή Ελπίδα", δεν προκύπτει ότι αναφερόμαστε στο ενλόγω ακρωτήριο.


----------



## Elena (Aug 27, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ενδιαφέρον. Ξέρει άραγε κανείς τη λογική πίσω από τις εξαιρέσεις;



Eχμ... είναι δύο γραμμές ακριβώς πάνω από τις «εξαιρέσεις».

Δεν είναι αυθυπόστατα τοπωνύμια τα:


Καλή Ελπίδα, Ωραία Ελένη και οι... Χοίροι.

 :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Μια μικρή παρατήρηση στα παραδείγματα του Κρασανάκη: η λίμνη της Γενεύης δεν είναι γεωγραφικός όρος, αφού η «Γενεύη» από μόνη της δεν μας κάνει να σκεφτόμαστε τη λίμνη («δεν συνιστά αυθυπόστατο γεωγραφικό όνομα»). Η λίμνη της Γενεύης είναι απλώς η λίμνη που βρίσκεται στη Γενεύη. Ο γεωγραφικός όρος είναι «η Λίμνη της Γενεύης». Αλλά «ο (ποταμός) Αμαζόνιος» και «η (λίμνη) Βαϊκάλη».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως διακρίνω κάποιες μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις από μέρους της Ιορδανίδου (ή μήπως κάνω λάθος;):


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Η λέξη-κλειδί είναι το «αυθυπόστατο». Σε ποιες διαφοροποιήσεις αναφέρεσαι;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 9, 2008)

Σχετική παρένθεση:
Όταν λέμε Βαν ντερ Μπρουκ, Χανς φον Φέρτεν κ.ο.κ., το ντερ και το φον γράφονται με κεφαλαίο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η λέξη-κλειδί είναι το «αυθυπόστατο». Σε ποιες διαφοροποιήσεις αναφέρεσαι;


Σύμφωνα με τον Κρασανάκη (ποστ #3), θα γράψουμε Μεσόγειος Θάλασσα, ενώ η Ιορδανίδου δίνει Μεσόγειος θάλασσα. Εγώ ήξερα ότι με κεφαλαίο η Θάλασσα γράφεται μόνο στην Κασπία Θάλασσα (που είναι λίμνη) και στις μη αυθυπόστατες Βόρεια/Μαύρη/Κίτρινη/Κινεζική (κ.τ.ό.) Θάλασσα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Σχετική παρένθεση:
> Όταν λέμε Βαν ντερ Μπρουκ, Χανς φον Φέρτεν κ.ο.κ., το ντερ και το φον γράφονται με κεφαλαίο;



Εύστοχη παρένθεση:
_ο Βαν ντερ Μπρουκ_, αλλά _ο Ντερ Μπρουκ_.
_ο Λούντβιχ φον Μπετόβεν_, αλλά _ο Μπετόβεν_ :)

Συμπληρώνω:
Λέει, δηλαδή, μια άποψη ότι το γράφουμε με μικρό, π.χ. ο Τζόρτζιο ντε Κίρκο. Όταν όμως δεν έχουμε το μικρό όνομα, γράφουμε Ντε Κίρκο. Πρακτική που εδώ, ας πούμε, δεν εφαρμόζεται και, γενικώς, είναι μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα). Επίσης, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν γράφουμε σκέτο Κίρικο, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις που δεν βάζουμε το ενδεικτικό του τίτλου ευγενείας με το σκέτο επώνυμο. Και πάλι, π.χ. στην (Ντε) Μποβουάρ θα δούμε να εφαρμόζονται όλες οι πιθανές παραλλαγές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Σύμφωνα με τον Κρασανάκη (ποστ #3), θα γράψουμε Μεσόγειος Θάλασσα, ενώ η Ιορδανίδου δίνει Μεσόγειος θάλασσα. Εγώ ήξερα ότι με κεφαλαίο η Θάλασσα γράφεται μόνο στην Κασπία Θάλασσα (που είναι λίμνη) και στις μη αυθυπόστατες Βόρεια/Μαύρη/Κίτρινη/Κινεζική (κ.τ.ό.) Θάλασσα.


Δεν πρόσεξα όλο το γραφτό του Κρασανάκη, μόνο το κομμάτι για τη «*λ*ίμνη της Γενεύης». Συμφωνώ για τη «Μεσόγειο *θ*άλασσα».


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εύστοχη παρένθεση:
> _ο Βαν ντερ Μπρουκ_, αλλά _ο Ντερ Μπρουκ_.



Περίεργο πάντως, κανονικά με μικρό δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφονται και τα δύο (αφού το "βαν (φαν) ντερ" είναι το ολλανδικό αντίστοιχο του von/de/κλπ);



> _ο Λούντβιχ φον Μπετόβεν_, αλλά _ο Μπετόβεν_ :)



φαν, με α :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> φαν, με α :)


Συγγνώμη. Αλλά βαν, με β.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Περίεργο πάντως, κανονικά με μικρό δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφονται και τα δύο (αφού το "βαν (φαν) ντερ" είναι το ολλανδικό αντίστοιχο του von/de/κλπ);
> φαν, με α :)



Υποστηρίζω την απορία, επειδή την είχα κι εγώ κάποτε :) Βασικά, νομίζω ότι επιρροή από τα αγγλικά έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τα κεφαλαία.
Από την άλλη, εικάζω ότι το _φον _μάλλον δε θα γίνει _φαν_, παρόλο που αυτή είναι σωστή η προφορά, επίσης λόγω επιρροής από τα αγγλικά (έδιτ: μπερδεύτηκα, είχα στο μυαλό μου αυτόν εδώ τον κύριο)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Στο «φαν» δεν του πέρασε ούτε του κύριου εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Η ορθή εκφορά του Μπετόβεν με απασχολεί από τότε που, παρακολουθώντας μία εκπομπή με κλασική μουσική σε κρατικό κανάλι, άκουγα τον Κωστάλα να επιμένει να τον αποκαλεί «Μπεετόβεν» (σχεδόν βελάζοντας — όπως επίσης και Σσσίίλααα τον Schiller). Γνωρίζω ότι οι Ρώσοι τον λένε Μπετχόβεν. Επίσης παρατηρώ ότι η γερμανική εκφορά διαφέρει από την αγγλική. Εμείς τι κάνουμε λοιπόν;


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εμείς τι κάνουμε λοιπόν;


Σ' αυτά τα ερωτήματα έχουμε πάντα έτοιμη την απάντηση του κόμη: κάτω τα χέρια.

Εγώ έχω ένα πιο δύσκολο: αυτός ο κύριος Wilhelm Canaris πώς πρέπει να γράφεται στα ελληνικά;
Ο Φον Κανάρις; (εκδοχή Πάπυρου, τον έχει von)
Ο Κανάρις; (αγγλοσαξονική, του έχουν φάει το von)
Ο Φον Κανάρης; (άρα αποδεχόμαστε την ελληνική του καταγωγή και τον κάνουμε δικό μας, και του κοτσάρουμε υποχρεωτικά το «φον» διότι...)
Ο Κανάρης; (αυτό αποκλείεται)

Περί καταγωγής:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βίλχελμ_Κανάρις


----------



## Elsa (Sep 9, 2008)

Στο διώρυγα του Παναμά ή της Κορίνθου με ποια λογική θεωρείται το δεύτερο αυθυπόστατο; Όταν λέμε ο Παναμάς ή η Κόρινθος δεν εννοούμε ντε και καλά τη διώρυγά τους! Άρα, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το γράφουμε με κεφαλαίο: Διώρυγα του Παναμά/ της Κορίνθου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Στο διώρυγα του Παναμά ή της Κορίνθου με ποια λογική θεωρείται το δεύτερο αυθυπόστατο; Όταν λέμε ο Παναμάς ή η Κόρινθος δεν εννοούμε ντε και καλά τη διώρυγά τους! Άρα, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το γράφουμε με κεφαλαίο: Διώρυγα του Παναμά/ της Κορίνθου.


Ίσως δεν είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα, και σίγουρα με επεξήγηση «(ο Παναμάς)» γίνεται και αστείο.
Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η «διώρυγα τού ...» είναι γεωγραφικό όνομα, τότε χρειάζεται κεφαλαίο. Ωστόσο, σε κάποιο σημείο οι γράφοντες θεωρούν ότι δεν έχουν να κάνουν με γεωγραφικό όνομα (γι' αυτό βλέπουμε και «η λίμνη της Γενεύης»).
Πιστεύω πάντως πως κεφαλαίο χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε ο Ισθμός της Κορίνθου.


----------



## kabuki (Sep 26, 2008)

Καλημέρα,
Δηλαδή λέμε κεντρική και ανατολική Ευρώπη, σωστά; Και, αντίστοιχα, δυτικά Βαλκάνια, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Τα δυτικά Βαλκάνια με μικρό «δ». Ωστόσο, η Κεντρική Ευρώπη και η Ανατολική Ευρώπη γράφονται συχνότατα με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν αναφερόμαστε στην ιστορικογεωγραφική διάσταση των χώρων (και των χωρών).


----------

